# Seresto flea & tick collar



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We've used Frontline for years & years but it isn't as effective as it used to be. So we're looking into Seresto. But the Chewy.com 1-star reviews (12%) have a lot of it-doesn't-work comments. Or "It doesn't work like it used to". Have you used Seresto & if so, are you happy with it?


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

we use frontline and seems to work well for us. Ticks have been terrible this year. On a recent run our male had 10 ticks on one ear in about 15 minutes plus 4 more.

We try to get them all when finished with their run. but we sometimes miss one, as evidenced by a dead tick in their bed in the morning.

Sorry no experience with seresto. I have "heard" negative comments on it so do some more research. But NO first hand knowledge.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Three of my dogs wear Seresto collars.
Although my main use of them is to keep ticks off the dogs, and (knock on wood) they have worked so far.
I did have the vets tell me. If the dogs frequently play in water, they may need to be replaced at 5-6 months. Instead of lasting for the full 8 months.

Be careful where you buy them. There are a lot of counterfeit Seresto collars on the market.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob

I use the Seresto collars. They do seem to work, but people have to understand that they will not keep ticks from getting on the dog.
Seresto Flea and Tick Collars,annual Lyme vaccine, and use of Bite Free, horse spray, when ticks are really bad is my regimen.
I don't like using all of the chemicals, but sadly I have experienced the loss of not using them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

We are also using Foresto Collar, which i think is European for Seresto. It's also produced by Bayer. This has been the best thing at keeping ticks off the dog. The edible pills don't seem to work. Without the collar (whenever I removed it for bath and forgot to put it back on), we always found ticks roaming on Oscar, with the collar, not even one gets on him. We replace it, as texasred says, at 5 months during the summer because he swims and then the winter one stays on for 7 months (we put one in October and a new one in May). It worked like charm until now, and this spring has been terrible here as well regarding the tick aspect.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have discovered recently a natural oil infused collar, works similar to the ones mentioned above, except it has natural oils infused to keep the flea and ticks away. So far so good, it says replacing every 4 months, but i will do it in the summer probably more frequently. We are in month 2.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to all. The posters here have so much more credibility than strangers doing reviews on Chewy.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Gabica said:


> I have discovered recently a natural oil infused collar, works similar to the ones mentioned above, except it has natural oils infused to keep the flea and ticks away. So far so good, it says replacing every 4 months, but i will do it in the summer probably more frequently. We are in month 2.


I've been trying the Sobaken collar that uses infused essential oils. So far my experience has been mixed. Every once in awhile we'll find a tick on Ellie. Just yesterday we found one that did latch on (missed after woods hike check). My wife took care of it and she said it was acting like it was already dying if that means anything. I also use a spray I made with heavily diluted rose geranium , cedarwood, pepermint, and lemongrass essential oils. When using that she hasn't had a tick but it seems like it makes her sneeze so i've been spraying some on a paper towel and wiping her sparingly, doesn't seem to work as well that way. I'm going to experiment with cutting back on the rose geranium and increasing slightly the cedarwood and pepermint, they don't seem to bug her has much. Personally i'm trying my best to be chemical free but will resort to something like Seresto if I feel i'm loosing the battle.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have not heard of this brand, but will keep it in mind. i got the only natural pet collar for the boys, so far so good, but still in testing phase for us i would say. i have some spray as well which now i am using on myself, similar mixture what u described. none of the methods are 100 percent tick proof, including the chemical based ones, will depend on the area too. so still have to keep in mind the old rules we have been taught growing up which is going thru yourself and your dogs after walks in areas where ticks could have been present.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

I have used the seresto collars
In the past but decided to try chemical free. I use Wondercide flea and tick spray on my dog. I decided that if it didn’t work I would switch back to Seresto. Have been using it for over a month now. Out of the pack of dogs that Bonnie Bo runs with she is the only one who has not had a tick on her. At first, I thought we were just lucky. After using it for over a month I think it really works! Love the stuff and bought the repellent for people too although I have actually used Bo’s spray on me as well.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve been using the natural collar and my own mix of essential oil based spray. It has been fairly effective but not good enough. Example just found an attached tick inches from the collar on the back of Ellie ‘s head. Also in a spot I don’t spray or wipe with my homemade stuff. My natural strategy is probably fine for most situations but running around in the deep woods seems too much. I just ordered a Proventic collar today.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Follow up: we got the Seresto collars around the first of June. They were very effective - more so than Frontline. Any tick that attached was killed before it could feed (was never enlarged).

We have 2 tick seasons when they are most numerous - mid April to mid June & mid Sept to mid Nov. So, at the end of June I took the collars off (I'm chemical-phobic for the dogs). Very surprisingly, the occasional tick is still being killed, a month after taking the collars off. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> We've used Frontline for years & years but it isn't as effective as it used to be. [snip]


I just got an interesting email from Amazon: " ... we recently learned the product you received from a third-party seller is likely not an authentic Frontline product. We're sorry for any disappointment or inconvenience this may cause.
If you still have this product, we recommend that you stop using it immediately and dispose of the item. There's no need for you to return the product. We've issued a refund of $55.24 ....".

I guess that's why it wasn't as effective. And as far as Amazon customer service: wow! Especially since this was a May 2020 order.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! I knew that Seresto had a problem with counterfeit collars, but I thought Frontline would have been harder to counterfeit.
I used Frontline for many years on Tika. A collar would give her a rash around her neck, even a regular D ring safety collar. The Frontline used to narc her out the first day it was applied, but it worked.

I would really like to find a non chemical solution for fleas and ticks, but after observing the effectiveness of just about every homeopathic concotion possible on horses, it seems that chemicals are the better choice.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

For this reason I only use 800petmeds for medication and pest treatments. Being they are 100% focused on pet products they have a lot more to loose if they didn’t scrutinize their supply chain to prevent counterfeits. I also suspect that many of the Seresto adverse effects being reported are probably toxic counterfeits.


----------

